# Άντε να μην φωνάξω το 100



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2011)

In what situations would you use this idiom:-
Αυτά μας τα 'πανε πολλοί, μας τα 'πε κι ένας Γάλλος... Αν δεν γαμήθηκες μικρός, θα γαμηθείς μεγάλος.

And what does Άντε να μην φωνάξω το 100 mean?
- Πώς οδηγάς έτσι ρε μπάρμπα;
- Εγώ πώς οδηγώ ρε... 40 χρόνια στο τιμόνι... Άντε να μην φωνάξω το 100 και σου πάρουν και την άδεια.
- Αυτά μας τα 'πανε πολλοί, μας τα 'πε κι ένας Γάλλος... Αν δεν γαμήθηκες μικρός, θα γαμηθείς μεγάλος.

Thanks.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2011)

Άντε μην φωνάξω το 100 is used as a threat. He is threatening him that if he doesn't stop he will call the police. 

The other one is a nonsensical slang rhyme that does not have any particular connection to the situation here. Only the first part is relevant because it could be translated as: Many have threatened me before you, but nothing happened. 

It is as if he is telling him he's got a big mouth but he won't do anything.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

We should add that 100 is the emergency number for the police. As for the second part, it's a threat, as Azimuthios said, although I'm not so sure that someone would use rimes when arguing in the street. They would most likely curse really badly, though. Let's wait for more answers :)


----------



## sarant (Oct 7, 2011)

Theseus said:


> In what situations would you use this idiom:-
> Αυτά μας τα 'πανε πολλοί, μας τα 'πε κι ένας Γάλλος... Αν δεν γαμήθηκες μικρός, θα γαμηθείς μεγάλος.
> 
> And what does Άντε να μην φωνάξω το 100 mean?
> ...


 
Εκατό, i.e. 100, is the abbreviated phone number one uses to call the police, hence φωνάζω το 100 means "to call the Police".
The other sentence is not exactly an idiom: the first half (up to Γάλλος) is an expression of contempt conc. what the other guy has just said: I don't give a fig about your threats, or, in other contexts, I don't believe you or your promises. The second half is a πλατειασμός (enlargement of the original?), that does not add any meaning, rather makes the first half more insulting.
It is worth to note that this whole sentence is comprised in some variants of a well-known obscene Iliad parody that makes the delight of Greek high-school students.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 7, 2011)

I should add to what Palavra said that indeed noone would use rhymes on the street, but I get the feeling that he is trying to insult him in a playful tone. 

Where did you find such a dialogue, if you don't mind my asking? :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Στο πηγαίο νήμα του slang.gr, όπου η ποίηση αυτού του είδους δίνει και παίρνει, υπάρχει και ένα ωραίο αίνιγμα που δεν είχα ξανακούσει:

Υπάρχει και το αίνιγμα για να εντοπίζεις ανθρώπους με αι-κιου ραδικιού:

Ο μπαμπάς του Τοτού είχε τρεις γιους,
τον Σούτσο, τον Λούτσο, και τον...

Τοτό...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Μούτσο; Γιούτσο; Αντρούτσο; Πανούτσο; Νούτσο;

(Είπα ο άνθρωπος με το αϊκιού ραδικιού)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> The other one is a nonsensical slang rhyme that does not have any particular connection to the situation here.


Κι όμως, εγώ πιστεύω ότι έχει σχέση — διότι ο άλλος είναι μεγάλος σε ηλικία (βλ. 40 χρόνια στο τιμόνι), οπότε είτε έχουμε απειλή τής μορφής «θα σε γαμήσω» (ενν. κι ας φαίνεται ότι την έχεις γλιτώσει μέχρι τώρα, αφού δεν γαμήθηκες μικρός), είτε πρόκειται για ένα λυρικό σιχτίρισμα του τύπου «βρε δεν πά' να γαμηθείς από 'δώ πέρα, κωλόγερε».


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2011)

You have whet my appetite! What is this parody? I have had a Classical education and had to read the Odyssey and Iliad all through as partof it. I should like to see what 'makes the delight of [modern] Greek high-school students' and share their am,usement! Thanks for the long note.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Have a look at sarant's excellent blog, here.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Start at sarant's blog: Τα… αληθινά ομηρικά έπη. Attention: explicit content 

Edit: πιάσε κόκκινο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Έπιασα!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Theseus (Oct 7, 2011)

*I've found sarants blog.*

Thanks to drsiebenmal for making it easy to find! I know I will enjoy reading it and the fuller version I have found in several versions by following up the leads. Thanks.


----------

